# Which Puker has been arrested this time????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-packers-jolly


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

What a [email protected]#$ LOSER!!!!! I hope that idiot gets suspended for good. The Pukers just won the Super Bowl and this idiot embarrasses the whole organization. Puker fans should be POed at this guy.

I hate all of these gangbangers from the NFL and NBA that are always getting in trouble with the law. I heard something about Brandon Marshall got stabbed by his wife today because he was slappin' her around. Have you heard that story, Ken. Do you know the details? He's another bozo who should be suspended for good also. Of course, he'd fit in on the Vikes roster. oke:

Ken, have you ever noticed that players from MLB and the NHL have a much smaller percentage of players in trouble with the law (minus steroids)? But then again, most of it's players are from a different backgound.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator.....not trying to be racist.....but do you suppose skin color has anything to do with it?To many of these guys from poor neighborhoods all of a sudden with to much money to spend.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

So what your saying is that Jolly will be playing for the Vikings next year. Maybe the Pack can get another 3rd round pick for Jolly from the Queens. I wish they had gotten rid of him earlier.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> Recurvenator.....not trying to be racist.....but do you suppose skin color has anything to do with it?To many of these guys from poor neighborhoods all of a sudden with to much money to spend.


Sometimes there are things in life that are glowingly obvious.


----------

